# Impossible d'ouvrir une ancienne application



## davidnumero (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, voici mon problème : j'utilise un petit logiciel fonctionnant sous mac os 9 et depuis quelques jours, lorsque je tente de l'ouvrir, ça lance automator qui n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir non plus. (j'ai un g3, mac os X 10.4 et donc Mac Classic fonctionne parfaitement pour mes autres anciennes applications).
J'ai restauré les autorisations dans Utilitaire disque, j'ai reconstruit le bureau, etc, rien à faire.
Est-ce que lors des mises à jours ça a pu dérégler quelque chose? Existe-t-il une sorte de date limite inscrite dans le code des logiciels?
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée? ça me serait d'un grand secours,

Cordialement,


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2009)

un pomme-i dessus donne quoi ?


----------



## davidnumero (13 Octobre 2009)

Voilà ce que ça donne, (ce qui m'étonne c'est que sur mes autres applications anciennes il y est marqué à coté du nom du logiciel "MacClassic" et là, c'est "PowerPc", je ne sais pas si c'est important


----------

